# butterfly and bee from this morning



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I know these are not fish, but it is the first I have played with my macro lens NOT for fish, so figured I would share. I have a butterfly garden in the front yard, but between the excessive heat and excessive rain, have not really gotten to enjoy the inhabitants until this morning


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful pictures, i tried to grow that flower (cone flower?) and a monarda bee balm here in phoenix.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate insect but they look very nice in the picture! LOL


----------

